# Les Chenery's Monosoupape



## methuselah1 (May 11, 2021)

Chaps, I have made patterns to reproduce Les Chenery's 1/5th scale Monosoupape crankcase castings, with the blessing of Les' son John, who still sells the drawings.

I am writing here to try and gauge if there is likely to be any interest at this stage; prices will come later, and I'm not asking for any commitments from anyone.

-Andrew, UK


----------



## joerom (May 14, 2021)

Andrew,
   What castings will actually be included........


----------



## methuselah1 (May 14, 2021)

There is only one casting for this engine... That might be why the design was so popular - price!!

It is for the crankcase. Les liked to make engines that were true to scale externally, and similar internally; sometimes making concessions to ensure a well-running model.

For the Gnome, Les used a single crankcase (the real thing was in two halves) with a scribed line to represent the split.

That's what I'm making.

-Andrew


----------



## ZAPJACK (May 16, 2021)

Yes, I'm intrested
LeZap


----------



## bobden72 (May 17, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> Chaps, I have made patterns to reproduce Les Chenery's 1/5th scale Monosoupape crankcase castings, with the blessing of Les' son John, who still sells the drawings.
> 
> I am writing here to try and gauge if there is likely to be any interest at this stage; prices will come later, and I'm not asking for any commitments from anyone.
> 
> -Andrew, UK


I am interested.


----------



## Terrytm (May 18, 2021)

I would like info

Thanks,

Terryt


----------



## joerom (Jun 11, 2021)

Have you made any headway on your decision on what you are doing with making the casting yet?


----------



## methuselah1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, I have, this very day arranged to have the first four cast. I will give prices as soon as I hear.

my Father and I met Les, and we both bought castings from him; I made the pattern when my Dad machined his case and cracked it, and Les had passed. I asked John's permission before I did this.

this is why things have become convoluted- I'm arranging things from Luton, but they're getting cast near Telford, which is where my Dad lives these days. Luton's foundries have all shut.

Just keep watching this space!

Andrew


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 11, 2021)

If that is Madley Brass then they did a nice job casting some ali crankcases that I made patterns for last year.


----------



## methuselah1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Update. Five cases have now been cast in LM25 aluminium, and heat treated to "TE" (precipitation treated) specification. I am expecting them to be here over the course of the next week. Photographs will follow shortly!

Thank you for bearing with me.


----------



## joerom (Jun 20, 2021)

Count me in.............


----------



## methuselah1 (Jun 20, 2021)

joerom said:


> Count me in.............



You've always been "in" Joe. Postage in the UK for this size and weight is set rate, for the US, if weight is a factor, I'll be prepared to rough the interior of your case FOC, to get costs down.


----------



## joerom (Jun 20, 2021)

Not necessary to rough in case, I will do it.. Postage is what it is and I expect it to be more to US...I have always wanted the 1/5 scale Gnome, and after the previous year of medical issues, hopefully my health holds out to build it.....


----------



## methuselah1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the health, Joe- I had an accident four years ago, paralysing my left arm. I've nearly completed three ETW ic engines, and started another steam engine since then! And I still can't squeeze a tube of toothpaste...

have you contacted John Chenery about the drawings yet? We have a gentleman's agreement that I can make the castings, but he supplies the drawings.


----------



## joerom (Jun 20, 2021)

Andrew,
   Congrats to you on moving forward in spite of your limitations. It is amazing what you can do if you really want to. Also, it appears you are really pushing out the engines.............
    I have not contacted John Chenery yet. I know that somewhere here I have some info, and possibly the ME series, I just have to find everything as I am not sure of what I have because I sold all my stuff when I started having all my problems, which I regret now..........................


----------



## joerom (Jul 28, 2021)

Andrew, 
   Did you ever get the castings from the foundry...........


----------



## methuselah1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Cost including postage is £54 for the UK, postage for the US was pretty shocking, and brings it, all in, to $92.60 stateside. The only way around this is if you yanks know any servicemen that are serving in the UK at present.

And now the photos! I can't for the life of me work out how to upload them (android tablet) but email me on [email protected] and I'll gladly send them. I wouldn't expect anyone to buy anything unseen. It will be noted there are virtually no fillets, and also the webs between the cylinder bosses are thinner than Les'- the patterns were made from the drawings.


----------



## joerom (Aug 18, 2021)

I received my casting today and it is very nice and shipping was quick...I also received the drawings from John Chenery at the same time..I think it is trying to tell me something....


----------



## methuselah1 (Aug 18, 2021)

I've got four more, guys!


----------



## methuselah1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thankyou for posting the photo, Joe... My camera has packed up, otherwise I would have done it myself. When I did the bores and screw cutting on mine, it took nine hours- four of which were spent on the faceplate set up.


----------



## joerom (Aug 18, 2021)

No problem Andrew...It is really a nice casting, that is why I posted it here.. Nine hours does not seem out of ordinary..Everything in metal working is a slow go, but the end product usually makes up for it.......................


----------



## methuselah1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Yeah, well after mucking around with that faceplate, I gave it to my Dad to use, and bought another one to preserve the set up for him. He's working quick on the project- it's only taken twenty years for him to start it! I've done my case, crank, covers, cylinders and cams. Still a long way to go; I bought a "Britan" repetition lathe in the end, 'cos doing things by nines can get tedious.


----------



## bikr7549 (Aug 18, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> I've got four more, guys!



Andrew,
I will take one.

Bob


----------



## methuselah1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello Bob! Where are you based?  UK?

-Andrew, [email protected]


----------



## bikr7549 (Aug 18, 2021)

No, USA.


----------



## joerom (Aug 18, 2021)

Andrew, 
   Why don't you post some pics of yours here..............


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Aug 19, 2021)

LM25 is the same as 356 Aluminum in the USA - wonderful choice !
A very fine casting aluminum - used in Automatic Transmission manufacturing 
Rich


----------



## mole42 (Aug 19, 2021)

I've just ordered a casting from Andrew, now I need to buy a set of drawings. That is the correct way to do it isn't it?

Can anyone tell me from where to buy the Cheney drawings?

Thanks, Richard


----------



## joerom (Aug 19, 2021)

Richard,
   Did you find the info for the drawings...............


----------



## mole42 (Aug 20, 2021)

joerom said:


> Richard,
> Did you find the info for the drawings...............


Not yet....


----------



## Josenn (Aug 20, 2021)

mole42 said:


> I've just ordered a casting from Andrew, now I need to buy a set of drawings. That is the correct way to do it isn't it?
> 
> Can anyone tell me from where to buy the Cheney drawings?
> 
> Thanks, Richard



I think you have to contact his son John:



			Ron's Model Engineering and Model IC Engines - Suppliers Index


----------



## mole42 (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks both, I've been in touch and ordered the drawings.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 21, 2021)

For anybody that's even remotely interested in these beautiful engines there is an amazing video here:

Monosoupape Assembly 

To be honest this video will entertain just about anybody with even a passing interest in this forum or engineering in general.


----------



## joerom (Sep 8, 2021)

I am posting these pictures for Andrew as he is having a hard time doing it...I will take the one that is part done!


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks, Joe! I'll try to get some more of the conrods, cams, pistons etc. I'd forgotten how much I'd done!


----------



## MrMetric (Sep 16, 2021)

I got my plans from John and casting from Andrew.  I have to say that this is the *cleanest* casting that I think I've ever seen. I've got some pretty nasty looking ones that are so bad I seriously wonder if there will be massive voids inside.  But the one from Andrew looks like it was made in a factory that casts for nuclear reactors or something; a whole new level.  Very nice.


----------



## mcjustis (Sep 17, 2021)

I'd be interested in one of the castings if you still have any left. 
Martin


----------



## MrMetric (Sep 18, 2021)

Martin,
I think I got the last one that he had from his initial run of 10 (or so).  However, it sounded like he may be interested in making some more.  I would PM him directly.  Andrew is a nice guy that is easy to work with.  Getting several people interested in the castings might help push the project to viability.


----------



## gpcoe (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm interested. I emailed but never got a response.


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello gpcoe! I'm sorry I didn't respond- I would simply not have seen your mail; it's not a case of apathy, I can assure you. The first batch was for five, the foundry made six (a common foundry stunt) and bearing in mind the cost of fuel there and back, anything less than five or six crankcases isn't worth doing. I'll gladly note your want, and if the numbers start adding up, I would be delighted to do it again. You are the second chap to enquire, so a fortnight on, we're already one third of the way there.

-Andrew UK


----------



## gpcoe (Sep 18, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> Hello gpcoe! I'm sorry I didn't respond- I would simply not have seen your mail; it's not a case of apathy, I can assure you. The first batch was for five, the foundry made six (a common foundry stunt) and bearing in mind the cost of fuel there and back, anything less than five or six crankcases isn't worth doing. I'll gladly note your want, and if the numbers start adding up, I would be delighted to do it again. You are the second chap to enquire, so a fortnight on, we're already one third of the way there.
> 
> -Andrew UK


 Not a problem Andrew. I would like to add my name to the next batch if it happens. I have a set of original plans I found in my grandfather's stash when he passed. It's on my list of engines to build when I get a moment.


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 18, 2021)

The original plans were dye line prints, so keep 'em out of the light until you need them, otherwise they will fade and become illegible. I'm not sure how John C is reproducing them these days; the other guys here will be able to tell you...

I had to chuckle when I read your sentence "when I get a moment" !

-Andrew UK


----------



## gpcoe (Sep 18, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> The original plans were dye line prints, so keep 'em out of the light until you need them, otherwise they will fade and become illegible. I'm not sure how John C is reproducing them these days; the other guys here will be able to tell you...
> 
> I had to chuckle when I read your sentence "when I get a moment" !
> 
> -Andrew UK



I keep them in a bin with the other drawings I found. I've also transfered most of them into CAD model. I have a Kinner K5 to finish building  and then decide what comes next. A car project as well. Plenty of years left to make this happen.


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 18, 2021)

Additional, and for everyone - I know that you US guys will have your own people, but for everyone else looking for pushrod tubing (and I have no commercial connection) the company is Coopers Needleworks of Birmingham. They hold an amazing range, and will sell by the metre. For those in th US, that's 39.37 inches.

-Andrew UK


----------



## Derek62 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,

I would be interested in a casting as well so that's another one to add to the list!

I will also need a set of drawings....I think there was a link to this a page or so ago...

Regards to all

Derek


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 19, 2021)

Derek62 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be interested in a casting as well so that's another one to add to the list!
> 
> ...


 
Derek, your need is noted! Another three requests will make it happen...

-Andrew

For all you other guys, have you started yet?


----------



## PMarkey (Sep 20, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> For all you other guys, have you started yet?


I had planned to get started but managed  to get hold of a MK2 Dore-Westbury milling machine kit with a table power feed kit all unmachined so that's me busy for awhile 

Paul


----------



## methuselah1 (Sep 20, 2021)

Ha! I've got a mk1, just about ripe; the castings have been weathering for about 25 years!

-Andrew


----------



## PMarkey (Sep 20, 2021)

Have a MK1 at the moment and it's more than proved itself and I couldn't pass up the chance of an unmachined Dore Mk 2.


----------



## miss_emma_jade (Sep 20, 2021)

id be in too.


----------



## mole42 (Sep 21, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> For all you other guys, have you started yet?



I'm still reading the drawings, making a materials list, setting up my new Warco rotary table on my Drummond Roundbed.....


----------



## mole42 (Nov 21, 2021)

Here's where I am at the moment:




Jigs & fixtures time - it allows me to get the tools sorted, checked, shapened and honed! I've started the crankshaft too, it's a little further on that the picture shows but not much, the crankpin is in and I've started roughing out the front part.

This morning I've been looking at spark plugs - Rimfire V3 are $35 each, so I'll be making my own.....


----------



## mole42 (Dec 1, 2021)

Okay, so I scrapped the crankshaft front, made a new one and scrapped that. 3rd time lucky? Why do I find it so hard to make two pieces that have centres 0.500" apart? The main crankshaft is 0.500", the front started at 0.550" so I plugged the hole and re-drilled at 0.500". Upon reaming with a taper reamer to match the crankpin, the plug spun out. Now I have re-made the front crankshaft web and taper reamed the hole before brazing it to the front spindle. I hope that works.


----------



## elliot9797 (Dec 2, 2021)

I want to buy the casting and drawing. How many left to get an order in? Ill buy as many needed to get the order complete

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## MrMetric (Dec 3, 2021)

elliot9797 said:


> I want to buy the casting and drawing. How many left to get an order in? Ill buy as many needed to get the order complete



Contact Andrew in #48 for the castings.  Be aware that he is not a business, however.  He may or may not have castings available. The plans can be purchased from Chenery's son (John IIRC).  His email is earlier in this thread.  Both are in England so you'll have shipping, and the two parties are not related to one another (so two shipping charges).


----------



## methuselah1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening chaps. I have now had further monosoupape crankcase castings done, and they are ready for dispatch. To reiterate, these are for Les Chenery's 1/5th scale design. For those of you in the American contingent, the exchange rates are very much in your favour!

the only difference with this batch is that they haven't been bead blasted. The actual material grade and the quality is the same as the first ones I did; they're just shinier.

The cost of each casting is £55, I shall report on postage costs tomorrow. If I use padded envelopes instead of boxes, the weight is just under 500 grams. (That's good.)

I have kept a list of those people who have expressed interest before, and they will have priority. I shall start taking orders during the coming week, although it must be borne in mind that the UK does have upcoming postal strikes which may cause delay.

-Andrew UK


----------



## Derek62 (Nov 4, 2022)

methuselah1 said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening chaps. I have now had further monosoupape crankcase castings done, and they are ready for dispatch. To reiterate, these are for Les Chenery's 1/5th scale design. For those of you in the American contingent, the exchange rates are very much in your favour!
> 
> the only difference with this batch is that they haven't been bead blasted. The actual material grade and the quality is the same as the first ones I did; they're just shinier.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andrew,

Thanks for the heads up...btw what is the best way of paying you the £55?

Kind regards

Derek


----------

